
HNNotify Source Available - rkalla
https://github.com/thebuzzmedia/hnnotify
======
rkalla
__UPDATE
URL[https://github.com/rkalla/hnnotify](https://github.com/rkalla/hnnotify) __

My apologies for taking so long to make this available after retiring the
site. If anyone is interesting, here it is.

It's a Play 1.x app with Mongo 2.6.x sitting behind it.

The interesting bits are the Jobs that run discovering, indexing, reconciling
and mailing notifications:
[https://github.com/thebuzzmedia/hnnotify/tree/master/app/job...](https://github.com/thebuzzmedia/hnnotify/tree/master/app/jobs)

and the JSoup-based Parser (thank god for JSoup):
[https://github.com/thebuzzmedia/hnnotify/blob/master/app/par...](https://github.com/thebuzzmedia/hnnotify/blob/master/app/parser/HNParser.java)

If anyone would like to take this and relaunch the server, please feel free -
it's completely self-sustaining... if it wasn't for 2 botched OS upgrades in
the ~6 years it was running I don't think I ever needed to do anything with
the server. It just ran.

Logs are incredibly verbose to make troubleshooting easier... watch the disk
space - if anything does go wrong you can simply kill it and relaunch and it
will pickup where it left off.

The only problem I had was running out of disk space and getting blocked by
Gmail by too many daily outbound mails... other than that, set it and forget
it.

